# Welche Gaming Maus empfehlt ihr ?



## Christian91 (24. April 2018)

Da ich momentan eine sehr günstige Speedlink Maus nutze da das Scrollrad meiner Roccat Kone kaputt ist, überlege ich mir eine neue Gaming Maus zu zu legen.

Sie sollte preislich am besten zwischen 20-50 Euro liegen, und ich spiele eher Rollenspiele und ab und an auch mal Shooter sollte bestenfalls Blau beleuchtet sein das es zu meiner Tastatur der Roccat Isku passt.


----------



## azzih (24. April 2018)

BenQ/Zowie EC2-A: Mouse | ZOWIE Global

Verzichtet auf zig unnötige Schrott wie verstellbare Gewichte, RGB und 20 Tasten, die man eh nicht bedienen kann. Dafür erhält man ne solide gebaute Maus, die gut in der Hand liegt und nen sehr guten Sensor hat. Die Form erinnert an einige Roccat Mäuse und an die gute alte Logitech MX518. Wenn man damit gut klar kam ist die Maus perfekt.


----------



## Torben456 (24. April 2018)

Ebenfalls eine top Maus, mit einem PMW3366 Sensor. 
Logitech G403 Prodigy schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland, habe diese Maus selber in Benutzung, aber in der Wireless Variante, spiele sehr viel CS GO läuft seit ca. nem halben Jahr tadellos.


----------



## GeForce (24. April 2018)

G403 kann ich nur unterschreiben, hab die wired variante - sehr leicht und top sensor


----------



## Caduzzz (24. April 2018)

Cougar Surpassion Optical Gaming Maus, USB (3MSURWOB.0001) oder gerade günstig Maus – Mionix Castor – Ergonomische: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor, beide RGB, kein Treiber bzw. problemloser Treiber


----------



## teachmeluv (24. April 2018)

Ich hatte bisher immer diese Klassiker: MS Intelli Optical oder Logitech MX 518. Aktuell habe ich die Logitech G403 (kabelgebunden) und finde es eine recht schöne und präzise Maus. Allerdings werden dir viele Leute sagen, dass du mal in ein Ladenlokal deiner Wahl gehen solltest und probe-fassen


----------



## Caduzzz (24. April 2018)

teachmeluv schrieb:


> Allerdings werden dir viele Leute sagen, dass du mal in ein Ladenlokal deiner Wahl gehen solltest und probe-fassen



Naja, stimmt ja auch  Sooo viele Angaben hat der TE uns ja nun nicht gegeben, also postet jeder "seine" Maus mit der er zufrieden ist


----------



## Christian91 (24. April 2018)

Ok da hab ich schon mal eine Richtung die DPI ist bei jeder Maus auch einstellbar ?


----------



## JackA (24. April 2018)

Gib erstmal Infos, dann kann man dir auch helfen.


----------



## xNeo92x (25. April 2018)

Logitech Proteus Spectrum G502 | gunstig einkaufen I xxl-deals.de

Ich besitze die Maus und finde sie bombe. Extrem präzise, programmierbar + interner Speicher, mit Gewichten konfigurierbar, Beleuchtung ist blau und lässt sich auch konfigurieren (blinken bei Bewegung, Atmen usw.).
Außerdem liebe ich das Logitech-typische Mausrad welches man "ausklinken" kann um extrem schnelles Scrollen zu ermöglichen.

Würde meiner Meinung nach perfekt zu deiner Tastatur passen.


----------



## bynemesis (25. April 2018)

im prinzip musst du selbst in nen laden gehen und probe-anfassen .
zowie hat gute formen (kriegt man wo anders auch), aber billigste verarbeitung und völlig überteuert (für 35€ wären die dinger ok).
roccat ist ähnlich gruselig.

logitech bietet gute verarbeitung (g403 kostet unter 50€).


----------



## Christian91 (25. April 2018)

Also die Maus sollte gut direkt auf einen Tisch ohne Mauspad funktionieren und wenn ich Sie mal hochhebe und umpositioniere sollte die Maus nicht gleich auf den Bildschirm mitziehen.

Ich hatte die Roccat Maus von den DPI nie sehr hoch gestellt weil es mir zu schnell war aber  man kann das ja mit der Zeigerbeschleunigung in Windows anpassen glaube ich oder ?

zur Zeit Spiele ich am meisten Witcher 3 also sowas sollte gut mit gehen.

Und sollte Schwarz sein wenn beleuchtet optimaler Weiße Blau.


----------



## JackA (26. April 2018)

Also als Maus kann man sich die beiden neuen Mastermouses mal ansehen. Die sind für <30€ technisch besser als Zowie und bieten ein PBT Gehäuse, was sich, im Gegensatz zum üblichen ABS, kaum abnutzt (speckig werden).
MM520
MM530

Bezüglich Mauszeigereinstellungen: Genau das machst du falsch. In Windows sollte 6/11 (Standard) und eine deaktivierte Mausbeschleunigung eingestellt sein (die ist normalerweise aktiviert)! alles andere verfälscht das Sensorsignal! Die Geschwindigkeit regelst du rein über die Maus DPI/CPI oder Ingame über die Sens!


----------



## gh0st76 (26. April 2018)

bynemesis schrieb:


> im prinzip musst du selbst in nen laden gehen und probe-anfassen .
> zowie hat gute formen (kriegt man wo anders auch), aber billigste verarbeitung und völlig überteuert (für 35€ wären die dinger ok).



Billigste Verarbeitung? Kann ich so nicht unterschreiben. Hab meine EC2-A jetzt schon ewig und die funktioniert immer noch perfekt. Genau wie meine ganz alte AM-GS. Von der Verarbeitung ist Zowie absolut nicht schlecht. Da kenn ich von Razer und Roccat schlimmeres.


----------



## parad0xr (26. April 2018)

Ich habe schon ewig meine Roccat Kone XTD (2013). Die wird auch jeden Tag über 6h genutzt und in der Regel Games mit wenig DPI und viel Mausbewegung genutzt. (Primär CSGO). Darüber hinaus ist die Maus mir schon oft runtergefallen. Trotzdem funktioniert sie noch wie am ersten Tag. Soviel dazu das Roccat oder eine andere Firma jetzt gute oder schlechte Mäuse baut. Bis auf den Sensor, geht es eh primär darum wie sie in der Hand liegt. Die Innereien wie Schalter von Omron oder Cherry oder Sensoren sind eh von Drittherstellern. Ob da Razor, Roccat oder LingLu drauf stehen spielt letzendes keine Rolle. Ich würde nur noch Handhabung, verbauten Sensor und ggf. noch Schalterhersteller gehen und nicht was auf der Verpackung steht.


----------



## Christian91 (26. April 2018)

und Was ist wenn ich niedrieger als 6/11 einstelle ?


----------



## JoM79 (26. April 2018)

Christian91 schrieb:


> und Was ist wenn ich niedrieger als 6/11 einstelle ?


Das passiert dann.


JackA$$ schrieb:


> In Windows sollte 6/11 (Standard) und eine deaktivierte Mausbeschleunigung eingestellt sein (die ist normalerweise aktiviert)! alles andere verfälscht das Sensorsignal! Die Geschwindigkeit regelst du rein über die Maus DPI/CPI oder Ingame über die Sens!


----------



## Christian91 (26. April 2018)

Ich denke ich werde die Logitech G403 nehmen die ist schlicht gehalten die zusatz Tasten braucht man eigentlich eh nicht und Logitech ist doch eigentlich gute Qualität

und vom Sensor und vom Gewicht her sollte es auch passen


----------



## JoM79 (26. April 2018)

Das Wichtigste ist, dass sie zu deiner Hand passt.
Der Rest kommt dann danach.


----------



## Christian91 (26. April 2018)

Ja dann werde ich mal schauen ob ich die irgendwo im Laden testen kann


----------



## JackA (26. April 2018)

Hier wirds erklärt, auch was passiert, wenn man außerhalb von 6/11 einstellt.
Mouse settings - Liquipedia Counter-Strike Wiki


----------



## Christian91 (29. April 2018)

Ich würde gerne da ich mir noch andere Sachen zulegen möchte eventuell noch ein paar Euros sparen was für Mäuse würdet ihr zwischen 25-40 Euro empfehlen ?


----------



## JackA (29. April 2018)

Hab ich dir doch verlinkt...


JackA$$ schrieb:


> Also als Maus kann man sich die beiden neuen Mastermouses mal ansehen. Die sind für <30€ technisch besser als Zowie und bieten ein PBT Gehäuse, was sich, im Gegensatz zum üblichen ABS, kaum abnutzt (speckig werden).
> MM520
> MM530
> 
> Bezüglich Mauszeigereinstellungen: Genau das machst du falsch. In Windows sollte 6/11 (Standard) und eine deaktivierte Mausbeschleunigung eingestellt sein (die ist normalerweise aktiviert)! alles andere verfälscht das Sensorsignal! Die Geschwindigkeit regelst du rein über die Maus DPI/CPI oder Ingame über die Sens!


----------



## gh0st76 (4. Mai 2018)

parad0xr schrieb:


> Ich habe schon ewig meine Roccat Kone XTD (2013). Die wird auch jeden Tag über 6h genutzt und in der Regel Games mit wenig DPI und viel Mausbewegung genutzt. (Primär CSGO). Darüber hinaus ist die Maus mir schon oft runtergefallen. Trotzdem funktioniert sie noch wie am ersten Tag. Soviel dazu das Roccat oder eine andere Firma jetzt gute oder schlechte Mäuse baut. Bis auf den Sensor, geht es eh primär darum wie sie in der Hand liegt. Die Innereien wie Schalter von Omron oder Cherry oder Sensoren sind eh von Drittherstellern. Ob da Razor, Roccat oder LingLu drauf stehen spielt letzendes keine Rolle. Ich würde nur noch Handhabung, verbauten Sensor und ggf. noch Schalterhersteller gehen und nicht was auf der Verpackung steht.



Dann kennst du vermutlich nicht die ersten Produkte von Roccat.  Mausräder die brechen, Komplett neue Mäuse die nach dem Auspacken nicht funktionieren, Headsets die grausam waren, Tastaturen die nix taugten. Quasi wie Razer nur mit dem Designbüro in Hamburg. Dazu dann der Support der einem so einen Rat gibt das man das Mikro nicht einschalten sollte wenn man dadurch Brummen im Headset hat. Spätestens danach war die Firma für mich komplett durch. Gut. Das Design von denen ist mir auch zu BlingBling lastig.


----------



## Christian91 (14. Mai 2018)

Logitech G203 Prodigy schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Was haltet ihr hier von ?


----------



## JackA (14. Mai 2018)

Gut, sofern du Fingertip Grip spielst.


----------



## teachmeluv (15. Mai 2018)

Leg wenige Euro mehr drauf und nimm den größeren Bruder:

Logitech G403 Prodigy schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Christian91 (15. Mai 2018)

Und falls ich ein bisschen mehr ausgeben will was haltet ihr von den Asus ROG Modellen ?

Oder habt ihr andere Vorschläge noch wo man die Beleuchtungsfarbe frei wählen kann ?

Oder ist so eine Death Adder schon übertrieben gut zum Beispiel ?


----------



## Christian91 (15. Mai 2018)

Also ich nutze eher den Palm-Grip denke ich oder so eine Mischung zwischen Palm-grip und fingertip-grip und wäre vlt. bereit zwischen 30-70 € auszugeben die Maus wird häufig auf tischen genutzt ganz normal habe zur Zeit kein Platz für ein Mousepad und ich möchte nicht das das Bild bei den Spielen immer so hin un her ruckelt und wenn ich die Maus mal umsetze wegen den wenigen Platz sollte sie nicht gleich mitfahren.

Und ganz wichtig sollte Beleuchtet sein und die Farbe der Beleuchtung sollte frei wählbar sein und eventuell mit einigen Effekten


----------



## Torben456 (15. Mai 2018)

Dann nimm die Logitech G403 - Logitech G403 Prodigy kabelgebundene Gaming Maus: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


----------



## Christian91 (15. Mai 2018)

Und wie schneidet dagegen die Death Adder Elite ab nur rein Interesse halber ?

Und die G403 Prodigy läuft auch Problemlos unter Windows 10 ?


----------



## Torben456 (15. Mai 2018)

Christian91 schrieb:


> Und wie schneidet dagegen die Death Adder Elite ab nur rein Interesse halber ?
> 
> Und die G403 Prodigy läuft auch Problemlos unter Windows 10 ?



Die G403 hat meiner Meinung nach den besseren Sensor, nämlich den PMW3366 und eine eine bessere Bauform, 

Und ja sie klappt problemlos unter Windows 10, die Maus ist relativ aktuell.


----------



## Christian91 (16. Mai 2018)

Ok also für Palm Grip ist die gut aber für Fingertip Grip? 

Denn ich erwische mich eigentlich eher dabei den Handballen eher so hinter der Maus zu haben aber eben nicht ewig weit hinten drann


----------



## Torben456 (16. Mai 2018)

Christian91 schrieb:


> Ok also für Palm Grip ist die gut aber für Fingertip Grip?
> 
> Denn ich erwische mich eigentlich eher dabei den Handballen eher so hinter der Maus zu haben aber eben nicht ewig weit hinten drann



Kannste für beides verwenden, bei mir ist auch es so ne Mischung aus Fingertip und Palm Grip.


----------



## gh0st76 (17. Mai 2018)

Christian91 schrieb:


> Ok also für Palm Grip ist die gut aber für Fingertip Grip?
> 
> Denn ich erwische mich eigentlich eher dabei den Handballen eher so hinter der Maus zu haben aber eben nicht ewig weit hinten drann



Wenn du eine Mischung aus Palm und Fingertip spielst, dann könntest du dir mal die G Pro oder wenn es günstiger sein soll die G203 ansehen. Kommt aber auf die Handgröße an und man muss die Form mögen.


----------



## JackA (17. Mai 2018)

Ich habe sehr kleine Hände für einen Mann und würde behaupten, dass die G Pro, G203 und G305 absolut ungeeignet sind für Palm-Grip.

Außerdem gibts keine Mischung aus Palm und Fingertip Grip, entweder oder, entweder die Maus füllt die greifende Hand komplett aus oder nicht, beides zusammen geht nicht, wenn der Mausrücken die Hand-Innenfläche nicht berührt, ist es kein Palm Grip mehr, berührt sie die Hand-Innenfläche, dann ist es kein Fingertip Grip mehr.
Das einzige wäre noch der Claw Grip, dann sind aber die Finger angewinkelt.

Und dass eine Maus die Hand-Innenfläche berührt, braucht sie, zumindest bei meinen kleinen Händen, mind. 42mm Höhe, was bei den o.g. Logitechs mit 38mm nicht gegeben ist, oder aber die Maus ist sehr breit, dann kann sie etwas flacher sein. Das ist auch der Hauptgrund, weshalb die G502 im Gegensatz zur G500 so eine extrem Fehlentwicklung war. Die Maus ist recht schmal und zudem haben sie die Höhe von 44mm auf 40mm gesenkt, was schon ausreicht um Handkrämpfe zu verursachen, wenn man die G502 so palmen will wie die G500 früher und die war von der Form ein Gedicht von einer Palm Grip Maus.
Und darum muss ich mich auch momentan mit einer Wireless-Maus namens G602 begnügen, da es die letzte Logitech Maus mit akzeptabler Palmgrip-Größe ist.


----------



## Christian91 (18. Mai 2018)

Also ich hab gerade mal welche getestet aber nur vom greifen nicht von der zeigerbewegung und so da hat mir die g403 gar nicht gepasst.

Was passen würde und die Beleuchtung von der Farbe passend wäre hat wäre:
Logitech G502
Logitech G 203 die G Pro wäre in der gleichen Form oder ?
Razer Abyssus v2
Razer Lancehead
Razer Basilisk

Welche wäre jetzt von den Sensoren gut von eher middle bis low sense gaming ?


Und von den Mauspads fand ich gerade noch in ordnung das Corsair MM300 und richtig geil das Razer Firefly cloth edition gibts da was vergleichbares was günstiger ist ?


----------



## Christian91 (18. Mai 2018)

und was is der Unterschied zwischen der G502 Proteus Core und Proteus Spectrum ?

EDIT:

Aber ich tendiere eher zwischen der BAsilisk und der Lancehead da ich es gut finde das bei der Basilisk das scroll rad gut einstellbar und bei den beiden Mäusen die Lift Off Distanz einstellbar ist ist wäre meine Frage ob die auch alle Razer Chroma Effekte hat also wie Fire und bla bla bla


----------



## gh0st76 (19. Mai 2018)

Gibt es schon. Meine Hand liegt auf meiner Maus flach auf, aber der Handballen ist eher hinter der Maus. So gesehen bewege ich die Maus mit den Fingern aber die Finger sind nicht wie beim Clawgrip angewinkelt. Ist eh lächerlich das man sich auf die drei Griffarten beschränkt. Jeder hält die Maus anders und wie es bequem für ihn ist. 

@TE 
Wenn du mit der Qualität der Razer Mäuse klar kommst, dann kann man die Lancehead TE nehmen. Die hat zumindest einen anständigen Sensor. Gleiche bei der Basilisk. Aber bei Razer ist das immer so eine Frage wegen der Qualität der Hardware.


----------



## Christian91 (19. Mai 2018)

Ok und wie sind die Logitech dan von der Lift-off distanz ? wenn man die maus auf die Oberflächenstruktur des mauspads kalibriert soll die recht niedrig sein aber ist dann auch vielleicht ganz gut so, ich glaube ich habe eine ähnliche griffart wie du würdest du dann eher die g502 oder die g pro nehmen ?

Es ist halt auch die Frage was dann vom Gewicht angenehm ist das kann man ja bei der g502 mit den beigelegten Gewichten verändern.

EDIT: habe jetzt auch von einer logitech g502 gelesen die sich nach einem Jahr nicht mehr klicken lies, was ist den heutzutage noch gut von der Qualität ?


----------



## Christian91 (28. Mai 2018)

Was mir halt auch noch wichtig wäre das die Maus oben zumindest eine gut erreichbare Taste zum Switchen der DPI hat am besten zwischen zwei vorgefertigten Profilen oder so


----------



## Christian91 (29. Mai 2018)

Also mich interessiert jetzt doch schon eher die richtung wireless taugt das was ?
Und die g403 ist doch eigentlich passabel von der Form also sowas wie die von der Form, oder die Corsair Dark core, oder so eine Form wie die Razer Mamba Tournament Edition was könnt ihr da empfehlen auf jedenfall sollte per eine einfach zu erreichende Taste das DPI Profil zwischen mindestens zwei selbst definierten Stufen wechselbar sein


----------



## JackA (29. Mai 2018)

Du fragst zuviel, ohne dich selbst mal schlau zu machen. Darum schreibt dir auch keiner mehr.
Nur eines:


Christian91 schrieb:


> EDIT: habe jetzt auch von einer logitech g502  gelesen die sich nach einem Jahr nicht mehr klicken lies, was ist den  heutzutage noch gut von der Qualität ?


Ich habe meine G502 zu Release 2014 geholt und die hält immer noch wie neu gekauft. Also nur weil 0,1% mal nen Ausfall haben, was bei jeder Maus passiert, heißt das nicht, dass das generell der Fall ist. Auch behandeln sehr viele Nutzer die Peripherie wie Dreck und wundern sich dann über Ausfälle.


----------



## Christian91 (10. August 2019)

Hallo,

ich bin jetzt die ganze Zeit mit einer Mamba (Ja ich weiß schlechte Qualität Razer usw.) gefahren da mir die Form dieser von allen getesteten Mäusen am besten zusagte, doch da sich ein GripGummi für den DAumen ablöst, wollte ich mich nach einer anderen Maus evtl. umsehen.

Sie sollte die Form der Mamba haben DPI mäßig bewege ich mich am liebsten zwischen 900-1000 aber bis zu 1200-1500 sollte schon gehen. Von der Abtastrate und vom Sensor sollte sie schon in Ordnung sein und auch mit RGB und einer guten Haptik.

Als zweit Maus habe ich eine Cooler Master CM310 die gefällt mir so vom Anfassen von der Qualität sehr gut.

preislich sollte das ganze im Rahmen zwischen 30-90 € liegen.

Ganz toll wäre es auch wenn man Sie z.B. iwo in einem Media Markt bekommt.

EDIT:

Aber ich kann halt so im Internet nicht so gut erkennen welche Mäuse so eine Form wie die Mamba ca. hätten.
Also wären mir da die Tipps am wichtigsten

Und habt ihr von der Qualität noch andere Empfehlungen außer Cooler Master, Logitech, Cougar und Zowie z.B. ?

Wie siehts aus mit ?: MSI, Patrito, Tt eSports, G.SKill, Gigabyte, Steel Series und Asus

Und das Scrollrad sollte gut sein, Tasten brauche ich nicht mehr als die Nrmalen und zum Dpi Einstellen und vor und zurück


----------



## Hubacca (10. August 2019)

Mäuse die ich kenne, empfehlen kann und die es beím Media Markt gibt:
Ähnliche Form: Asus ROG Gladius II - allerdings kein 3D Wheel
Sehr gute Maus und die mir sogar besser in der Hand liegt: Roccat Kone EMP - 3D Wheel
Wenn du mit weniger Tasten auskommst auch super: Logitech MX 518 unbedingt antesten !
Ich selbst nutze die Roccat Kone Aimo.


----------



## JoM79 (10. August 2019)

Die Gladius und die Mamba haben aber eine ziemlich unterschiedliche Form und Grösse, oder welche meinst du mit ähnlicher Form?


----------



## Hubacca (10. August 2019)

Wenn dir das nicht "ähnlich" genug ist dann erzähl uns doch mal bitte was du vorzuschlagen hast !? Das dürfte dem Fragesteller mehr helfen.


----------



## JoM79 (11. August 2019)

Einfach wieder ne Mamba nehmen.
Wobei er garnicht sagt, welche Mamba er hat.
Aber ich habe ne Mamba Wireless und ne Gladius II Wireless hier, fassen sich deutlich anders an.


----------



## Christian91 (11. August 2019)

Ich habe diese Mamba Tournament 2015 oder was das ist glaube ich


----------



## Hubacca (11. August 2019)

Na dann nimm die Mamba Elite die dürfte "sehr ähnlich" sein !-) 
@Jo: "fassen sich deutlich anders an" ? - Ohja stimmt das ist nicht ähnlich ....


----------



## JoM79 (11. August 2019)

Na dann hast du es ja doch verstanden, dass das zwei verschiedene Formen sind.


----------



## JackA (11. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iI1JaBdyaqk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Christian91 (12. August 2019)

Ich bin mir unschlüssig ob ich doch ne andere Form probieren soll könnte mich evtl vlt. auch mit etwas wie der g502 anfreunden.

Was spricht zum Beispiel gegen die Cooler Master Mouse MM830 da ich bei der CM 310 die keine Master Mouse ist für den Preis und was ich auf den ersten Blick Fühle von der Qualität überrascht. Wo jetzt auch Razer nicht so gepunktet hat bei der Mamba welche wirklich nur von der Form sehr geil war.

EDIT:

Die Corsair Glaive hatte mir auch noch einen guten Eindruck gemacht.


----------



## Christian91 (12. August 2019)

Ich hab mir gerade soviele Tests zu Mäusen durchgelesen da ich mir dachte wenn ich bis zu sagen wir 80 € (weniger ist natürlich besser) gehen könnte da müsste doch was super tolles drinnen sein von der Verarbeitung usw.

Doch ich hinterfrage halt immer wie unabhängig Tests sein können und das könnte ja bei jedem sein, ich bin im moment total verunsichert

aber ich habe jetzt seit Heute überbrückungsweise die cm310 im Gebrauch und merke auch das ich mich an Formen gewöhnen kann.

Also wichtig wäre mir sehr gute Verarbeitungs und Materialqualität nicht nur Sensor und TAster und Mausrad auch GEhäuse und Gleitpads.

Der Sensor sollte für gemütliches RPG spielen und ab und an auch Shooter im Bereich zwischen 800-1600 DPi funktioniern aber irgenwie wie soll ichs sagen genau und akkurat und ohne stottern funktionieren.

Das Scrollrad sollte auch angenehm sein als Taste und 2 Rad denke ich reicht es mir aber es sollte angenehm zu nutzen sein.

RGB oder zumindest eine Blau beleuchtung wäre toll, aber wenn ihr sagt eine Ohne ist der Hammer von der Verarbeitung usw. würde ich mir das auch noch überlegen.

Und von der Form sollte es zumindest hinten nicht so spitz wie die g403 sein weil das war die einzigste wo eigentlich so gar nicht ging in der Hand.

Doch so im allgemeinen die Mamba war sehr toll von der Form, an die CM310 habe ich mich auch gewöhnt, mit etwas wie in der Richtung g502 könnte ich auch leben

und ich denke ich wechsele immer so unterbewusst stellenweise zwischen fast allen Griff stielen, wenn ich gemütlich unterwegs bin so zwischen fingertip und palm und wenn es hektischer wird kommt noch glaw dazu.

Meine Hand ist vom Ballen Ende bis Mittelfinger Ende ca 16,5-17 cm  lang und ohne Daumen 9,5 cm Breit mit Daumen 10,5.

Was mich auch immer so ein bisschen stört das der Ring und Kleine Finger immer so an der Seite bei fast allen Mäusen schleift so wie ich den Griff meistens habe.

Das ganze wird auf einen Sharkoon 1337 RGB genutzt.

Wo ich jetzt verschiedene Tests in Deutsch und Englisch durchforstete war so Richtung Logitech G502, Cooler Master MasterMouse MM 830, und wegen der Gewichts und Balance anpassbarkeit die Steelseries Rival 600 doch da habe ich von ein Problem mit den Gummierungen gehört was ähnlich wie das Problem das ich mit meiner Mamba hatte klingt.

und die Maus sollte jetzt nicht unebdingt eine Lieferzeit von >1,5 Wochen haben

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.

EDIT:

und bei mir im Elektronik Markt konnte ich nur wenige Corsair, Logitech, Razer und eine Asus und HyperX testen und dann haben die noch so was wie Trust und Speedlink da war ich auch und habe getestet doch war mit dem Angebot bis auf die G502 und eine Glaive wo sie zum Testen her hatten vom Form Gefühl nicht so zufrieden und da war ich mir von der Qualtiät eben unsicher

EDIT2:

Was mir an der CM310 noch iwi auffällt auf der einen Seite finde ich das Klick Gefühl von der Haptik sau geil aber auch etwas zu träge und langsam.

und die MX 518 hatte ich auch mal in der Hand und ich muss sagen ich fand Sie gar nicht sooo toll.


----------



## Hubacca (13. August 2019)

Am besten ist natürlich immer selbst testen - ich hab auch viele Tests gelesen und letztendlich fast alle Mäuse die mich interessierten gekauft und ausprobiert !-O
Meine Hand ist noch ein Zentimeter länger und ich nutze die Rival 600 zum Gaming und die Kone Aimo (recht schwer) mit Palm Griff zum CAD Zeichnen usw.
Ich habe zwei Rival 600 und bei beiden keine Probleme mit der Gummierung. So viel ich weiß tritt das Problem mit dem Kleber aber recht schnell auf und dann kann man die Maus umtauschen.
Im Vergleich mit der G502 ist die Rival 600 breiter und anders geformt so das sogar meine großen Hände gut Platz haben, Ring und kleiner Finger schleifen eigentlich nicht auf dem Mauspad.
Die Corsair Glaive war mir etwas zu schmal, aber wenn dir das etwas hohe Gewicht nichts ausmacht kannst du auch mal die M65 Elite ausprobieren.
Wie geschrieben - was dir gefällt kann hier keiner voraussagen und am Ende musst du selbst probieren und entscheiden - sonst bekommst du hier von jedem eine andere Empfehlung und bist genauso schlau
wie zuvor ....


----------



## Christian91 (13. August 2019)

Ok und von der Qualität, Verarbeitung und Langlebigkeit bis auf die Gummierung wie ist das Steel Series bei der Rival 600 ?

Edit:

Wenn man jetzt nach Bewertungen usw. geht auf gewissen Seiten dann wäre doch wieder die g502 interessant weil da recht viele sind und doch nicht so viele in der Gesamt Menge wo negativ sind.

bei alatest ist die rival 600 von der Verarbeitung nicht so gut bewertet

Doch bei den ganzen Sachen schneidet ja Razer auch bei Verarbeitung Gut ab obwohl es ja eigentlich nicht so ist sowas verunsichert mich dann immer


----------



## JackA (13. August 2019)

Wenn du meine persönliche Meinung willst: Ich nutze noch die erste Version der G502 seit mehr als 5 Jahren (ca. 5h täglich) und hatte noch nicht ein Problem mit ihr. Noch nicht ein Verschleißteil, was versagt hätte und keine Gummierung die ab geht, obwohl die Seiten für den Grip leicht gummiert sind.


----------



## Christian91 (13. August 2019)

Dann denke ich werde ich mir evtl diese zulegen, da eben vom Preislichen und von der Lieferzeit am niedrigsten liegt von den Varianten die mir vorschweben


----------



## Christian91 (14. August 2019)

Also ich habe sie jetzt bekommen ist alles Top für eine Maus von dem Preis die Form auch,

bloss habe ich ein Problem das ich es im G Hub nicht so einstellen kann iwi das ich mit der g8 und g7 taste instant die dpi ändere


----------

